# Your memorial Poems



## Mynxie

I know that alot of us have wrote poems for our angels, so I thought that we could do a thread with them on. :blush:


----------



## Mynxie

I wrote this after my first MC.
*MY CHILD*

My darling Child,
How much I love you,
Will you ever know?
I shall never hold you
Close to my bosom,
Only within my heart.
I will never sit at your bedside,
And listen to your tiny breaths,
As you sleep soundly.
I shant watch your first steps,
With awe, wonder and pride
And the patter of your tiny feet
Will never be heard.
No one will see your pretty face
Or tiny hands and feet
For God decided
That you were much too special
For this cruel world.
He wanted you to stay
Up above in Heaven
And sing with the angels.
I love you
My angel child.





https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/foxxymynx/baby-2.jpg​


----------



## Tilly

No poem but :hug: for you, that is a lovely memorial for your little one.


----------



## jacky24

My Dear and Angel son
Mommy never held you but i so loved you
Mommy never saw you but i have this beautiful picture in my head of you
Mommy felt you move inside her and loved you from the start
Mommy misses you every single day but knows you are never far
Mommy loves you from now on to the end of time
I will meet you one day my son, hold you in my arms and know that you were to special for this world

I love you my Baby boy 
11/06/2007-37weeks and 2days stillborn​


----------



## Uvlollypop

a friend of mine wrote this for me when Skye died.

Too Precious

No words can take the pain away 
of losing your little girl
its hard to understand why she couldn't stay
Maybe she was just to precious for this world

But now shes watching above you
a tiny angel way up high
and youll think about her everytime
you look up at the sky

youll always keep her with you
for shell be held forever dear
and to her you would have been a fantastic mim
a fact thats so very clear

so even thought right now your heart is breaking
i just wish there was more i could do
but im thinking about you molly
and im sending my love and condolences through.


----------



## loup

5 Years ago on July 27th I lost my little one, she was stillborn at 5 and a half months. I finally felt I could have a memorial for her. My husband and I named her Gracey Mouray, we planted a weeping willow and placed a ribbon tied box safely under the tree with a few gems in Gracey Mouray's memory. Some tiny white socks, tiny booties with hand stitched ducks. Then I read a card explaining why it had taken me 5 years to let her go, to bury her properly, to accept. We listened to a song with the words " You've been the only good in our lives now we really have to go", then I read this poem........

Some say you are the wind,
Some say you fly at night,
But I know the truth,
God holds onto you real tight.

Some say your in the water,
Some say your in the sun, 
But I know where you are,
You are safe my little one.

Some say you are a butterfly,
Some say you are our peace,
But I know you are just resting,
You wait from death to be released.

I know one day you'll read this,
Maybe understand my pain,
See I want you back insde me, 
So I can do my job again.

I believe God will do this for us,
Join us back together we'll be,
Then you'll be my butterfly,
As you grow, just wait and see.

Then together we will look, 
Out at the mountains and the trees,
You'll hold my hand and whisper,
Mum that's where I've always been.

You'll mean you were my spirit,
Your what kept me going and strong,
You'll mean you were the reason,
Why this life will go on.

I hope some of you may use this to help you grive. All my love to those of you who are suffering, may your ain ease as mine has, in time. x


----------



## Logiebear

These poems and memorials are just beautiful, you are all brave ladies. I have written this poem for my angel babies.

When you began to grow, so did the feelings deep inside
When I knew you were there I brimmed with all my pride
Our lives were going to be busy, hectic and such fun
But it was not to be my beautiful little one.

You were taken from us by a cruel, horrid twist of fate
Alass our paths were not to cross until a later date
One day I'll show you how I cuddle when you need me there
To give all the love I have but never got to share.

So until we meet again my angel I'll hold you in my heart
For my love for you grows stronger even though we are apart
You're in every smile I share and every good thing I do
So bye for now my darling til mummy comes to you xxx

https://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w125/logiebear00/Nutters%20Glitters%20etc/angel_kids.gif


----------



## loup

WOW. I love that poem.

So from the heart.

Thanku x


----------



## xarlenex

All those poems are beautiful. I cant ever imagine the loss and pain your suffered, yous are so brave x


----------



## genkigemini

:cry: Those are all so beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## dairylee

hi.i`m new to the site.
i lost my baby,evie mae on 23rd oct and she was born asleep on 24th oct.
i just want to say the poems i`v just read are beautiful.i wish i could write something like that.
thankyyou for making me feel a little bit better today xx


----------



## beetlebailey

:hug:to you all, what beautiful poems, i had an early miscarriage today. XX


----------



## haaza123

Beautiful poems from the heart. Feelings that i could relate to with my 3 angels.
xxxxx
:hug:
:hugs:


----------



## tillymum

I thought i'd share my poem, it's simple but from my heart........

I write this to you, my angel
on the day you were due to be born.
I wish I could hold you in my arms
but sadly something went wrong.

I carried you inside me
for 14 precious weeks.
but I now carry you in my heart
since you fell asleep.

You awakened a love inside me
so powerful and so strong
and that love will always remain
for you my darling one.

I will never forget you my angel
and I miss you everyday
and I pray that God will keep you safe
until we reunite one day. xxx​


----------



## beetlebailey

Theres an angel up above
Surrounded by all the love
That you would have had if you have lived
For that, anything i would have gived.
I didnt know i was carrying you my angel baby
But five weeks inside me they say
and i thank the lord for each day
I know you are a angel in the sky
and there wont be a day that goes by
when you wont be remebered, forever in my heart
i just wish i had known from the very start.

:hug:to you all. I had a miscarriage yesterday. XXX


----------



## Wishfull

These poems are lovely.x

You Are

You are the first light of the morning 
The first breath of each day.
You are the sound in the trees
You are the water between my toes at the beach.
You are the bluest sky's 
You are even the cold mist on my face.
You are at the top of each mountain i climb.
You are that secret tear i get sometimes.
You are the lump in my throat
I hear and feel you though i never got to hold you
or smell you.
You are up in an Angels belly growing till you are ready to be born. 
And help the angels do there work.
But also lots and lots of play time for you my baby.
And so so much love you will feel.
You are always in my thoughts.
And im saying that YOU ARE cause you were here.
You did excist. Not for long on earth my darling baby.
But you are, cause i remember you were here.

Take care my baby.
Love you more than could ever say.
Love always
Mummy and Daddy.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Wishfull said:


> These poems are lovely.x
> 
> You Are
> 
> You are the first light of the morning
> The first breath of each day.
> You are the sound in the trees
> You are the water between my toes at the beach.
> You are the bluest sky's
> You are even the cold mist on my face.
> You are at the top of each mountain i climb.
> You are that secret tear i get sometimes.
> You are the lump in my throwght
> I hear and feel you though i never got to hold you
> or smell you.
> You are up in an Angels belly growing till you are ready to be born.
> And help the angels do there work.
> But also lots and lots of play time for you my baby.
> And so so much love you will feel.
> You are always in my thoughts.
> And im saying that YOU ARE cause you were here.
> You did excist. Not for long on earth my darling baby.
> But you are, cause i remember you were here.
> 
> Take care my baby.
> Love you more than could ever say.
> Love always
> Mummy and Daddy.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Beautiful sweety :cry:


----------



## TashaAndBump

I didn't write this. I don't know who did :( So many people across the internet have stolen this and tried to pass it off as their own, and that is so sad... but I hope that wherever it is posted, it may bring some comfort to those who are going through this. I know it did to me x

_I thought of you and closed my eyes, and prayed to God today; I asked what makes a mother and I know I heard him say....

God: A mother has a baby, this we know is true.

Me: But God, can you be a mother, when your baby's not with you?

God: Yes you can. 

(He replied with confidence in his voice)

God: I give many women babies - when they leave is not their choice. Some I send for a lifetime, and others for a day, And some I send to feel your womb but there's no need to stay.

Me: I just don't understand this, God. I want my baby here.

(He took a breath and cleared his throat, and then, I saw a tear.)

God:I wish I could show you what your child is doing today. If you could see your child smile with other children and say, 

"We go to earth to learn our lessons of love and life and fear. My mummy loved me oh so much, I got to come straight here... I feel so lucky to have a mum, who had so much love for me; I learned my lessons very quickly - my mummy set me free. I miss my mummy oh so much, but I visit her each day. When she goes to sleep, on her pillow is where I lay. I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, and whisper in her ear, 'Mummy, don't be sad today, I'm your baby and I'm here.'"

God: So, you see, my dear sweet one, your child is okay - your baby is here in my home and this is where she'll stay. She'll wait for you with me, until your lesson is through - And on that day that you come home, she'll be at the gates for you. 

So, now you see what makes a mother; it's the feeling in your heart. It's the love you had so much of, right from the very start.​_


----------



## Rumpskin

TashaAndBump said:


> I didn't write this. I don't know who did :( So many people across the internet have stolen this and tried to pass it off as their own, and that is so sad... but I hope that wherever it is posted, it may bring some comfort to those who are going through this. I know it did to me x
> 
> _I thought of you and closed my eyes, and prayed to God today; I asked what makes a mother and I know I heard him say....
> 
> God: A mother has a baby, this we know is true.
> 
> Me: But God, can you be a mother, when your baby's not with you?
> 
> God: Yes you can.
> 
> (He replied with confidence in his voice)
> 
> God: I give many women babies - when they leave is not their choice. Some I send for a lifetime, and others for a day, And some I send to feel your womb but there's no need to stay.
> 
> Me: I just don't understand this, God. I want my baby here.
> 
> (He took a breath and cleared his throat, and then, I saw a tear.)
> 
> God:I wish I could show you what your child is doing today. If you could see your child smile with other children and say,
> 
> "We go to earth to learn our lessons of love and life and fear. My mummy loved me oh so much, I got to come straight here... I feel so lucky to have a mum, who had so much love for me; I learned my lessons very quickly - my mummy set me free. I miss my mummy oh so much, but I visit her each day. When she goes to sleep, on her pillow is where I lay. I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, and whisper in her ear, 'Mummy, don't be sad today, I'm your baby and I'm here.'"
> 
> God: So, you see, my dear sweet one, your child is okay - your baby is here in my home and this is where she'll stay. She'll wait for you with me, until your lesson is through - And on that day that you come home, she'll be at the gates for you.
> 
> So, now you see what makes a mother; it's the feeling in your heart. It's the love you had so much of, right from the very start.​_

Thank you :cry:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

TashaAndBump said:


> I didn't write this. I don't know who did :( So many people across the internet have stolen this and tried to pass it off as their own, and that is so sad... but I hope that wherever it is posted, it may bring some comfort to those who are going through this. I know it did to me x
> 
> _I thought of you and closed my eyes, and prayed to God today; I asked what makes a mother and I know I heard him say....
> 
> God: A mother has a baby, this we know is true.
> 
> Me: But God, can you be a mother, when your baby's not with you?
> 
> God: Yes you can.
> 
> (He replied with confidence in his voice)
> 
> God: I give many women babies - when they leave is not their choice. Some I send for a lifetime, and others for a day, And some I send to feel your womb but there's no need to stay.
> 
> Me: I just don't understand this, God. I want my baby here.
> 
> (He took a breath and cleared his throat, and then, I saw a tear.)
> 
> God:I wish I could show you what your child is doing today. If you could see your child smile with other children and say,
> 
> "We go to earth to learn our lessons of love and life and fear. My mummy loved me oh so much, I got to come straight here... I feel so lucky to have a mum, who had so much love for me; I learned my lessons very quickly - my mummy set me free. I miss my mummy oh so much, but I visit her each day. When she goes to sleep, on her pillow is where I lay. I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, and whisper in her ear, 'Mummy, don't be sad today, I'm your baby and I'm here.'"
> 
> God: So, you see, my dear sweet one, your child is okay - your baby is here in my home and this is where she'll stay. She'll wait for you with me, until your lesson is through - And on that day that you come home, she'll be at the gates for you.
> 
> So, now you see what makes a mother; it's the feeling in your heart. It's the love you had so much of, right from the very start.​_

:cry::cry:. Thats such a touching poem. Im sorry to all those who have lost thier babies. My heart really does go out to them :hug:
xx


----------



## cleckner04

TashaAndBump said:


> I didn't write this. I don't know who did :( So many people across the internet have stolen this and tried to pass it off as their own, and that is so sad... but I hope that wherever it is posted, it may bring some comfort to those who are going through this. I know it did to me x
> 
> _I thought of you and closed my eyes, and prayed to God today; I asked what makes a mother and I know I heard him say....
> 
> God: A mother has a baby, this we know is true.
> 
> Me: But God, can you be a mother, when your baby's not with you?
> 
> God: Yes you can.
> 
> (He replied with confidence in his voice)
> 
> God: I give many women babies - when they leave is not their choice. Some I send for a lifetime, and others for a day, And some I send to feel your womb but there's no need to stay.
> 
> Me: I just don't understand this, God. I want my baby here.
> 
> (He took a breath and cleared his throat, and then, I saw a tear.)
> 
> God:I wish I could show you what your child is doing today. If you could see your child smile with other children and say,
> 
> "We go to earth to learn our lessons of love and life and fear. My mummy loved me oh so much, I got to come straight here... I feel so lucky to have a mum, who had so much love for me; I learned my lessons very quickly - my mummy set me free. I miss my mummy oh so much, but I visit her each day. When she goes to sleep, on her pillow is where I lay. I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, and whisper in her ear, 'Mummy, don't be sad today, I'm your baby and I'm here.'"
> 
> God: So, you see, my dear sweet one, your child is okay - your baby is here in my home and this is where she'll stay. She'll wait for you with me, until your lesson is through - And on that day that you come home, she'll be at the gates for you.
> 
> So, now you see what makes a mother; it's the feeling in your heart. It's the love you had so much of, right from the very start.​_

I don't know who wrote this either but right after my miscarriage, this is the poem I found and have posted in my blog and everything! It is such a good poem!! :cry: I'm glad someone posted it here as well!


----------



## TashaAndBump

And here is one that I did write myself. 

Daughter,

Mummy wanted you so much, and has missed you for so long... It doesn&#8217;t seem at all fair that, for no reason, you are gone. 

I will never see your tiny face or caress your gentle skin. I will never smell your baby-smell, or hear your angel voice. 

I will never carry a bump for you, 
or feel you move inside of me. 
I will never hear you gurgle, 
or see your tiny smile, 
I will never get to feed you, my angel, 
or hold you, my tiny girl. 

Oh, how I long to know, how you would have looked... 

and how it would have felt to hold you for that first time. 

I have no memories of you, but there&#8217;s the idea of you, and I&#8217;m hooked

on it; I can&#8217;t stop thinking, of the way things could have been...

I&#8217;ve spent countless hours, crying for you dear, and dreaming of my life now, if you hadn&#8217;t disappeared.

No one even knew you existed or acknowledged you were here... No one knew I was a mother; though it was a secret I held dear.

I&#8217;ve had to let you go now, 
and accept that you have gone. 

I wanted you so badly, 
but somehow I&#8217;ve had to &#8216;_move on&#8217;_.

There will always be a place, though in my heart for you. 

And there is where you will always live, and perhaps where you belong.

That place that&#8217;s just for you, in the bottom of my heart and the corners of my soul, is full of baby smell and laughter, and the pitter-patter of your tiny feet as they skip, care free and never-ending behind the windows of my whole

being. There, you will always be my baby. 

There where your little fingers and toes make inky prints upon the pavements of my soul.

Your wide eyes light up the room and your smile is shining bright.

Forever happy my baby, 

in a world that&#8217;s just for you. 

You will never know pain or suffering, but live forever in my heart 
and spend your life eternal, in a playground made of love.


----------



## Tishimouse

These poems are beautiful and touch everyone's heart. To those who have lost their little ones, I offer my deepest sympathy. All loss is great but to loose a true part of yourself has to be one of the hardest of life's experiences. I should like to share my thoughts in music and hope that this offers some comfort, no matter how small. I am sure you will agree that the depth of this beautiful song has healing properties.

God bless your angels.

The song I have chosen is by Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain. Just copy and paste this into your search engine and it should come up on You Tube. The video links don't work in this section of Baby and Bump, so you will have to do it manually.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I dream of you my angel 
to hold you in my arms 
to pull you near 
so you can hear 
how much i i need you so 

i dream of what you look like 
do you have you daddys eyes 
id run a thousand miles 
if i could just see your smile 

i sit here in the darkness 
wonder if your alone 
when all the while i think 
how much we want you home 

we never can forget you 
you left your mark on us 
youl always live on in our heart 
as long as were appart 

so now you live in heaven 
playing with all the angels 
we love you baby 
we need you baby 
forever 
and 
always

Youl always be our babies​


----------



## Drazic<3

these are all so beautiful, thank you all for sharing :cry:


----------



## bklove

This is one of my hardest poems to write. Its like the hurt of a loved loss, because it is love, but intertwined in the physical, mental and spiritual. I write this poem, because I need to. 

A miscarriage is also known as a spontaneous abortion. Spontaneous abortion. 
I spontaneously aborted my feelings the first time because I came to understand
it happens more times than we realize but most go on to have healthy dreams the next time. Time. 
It was time to do it again, in every sense of the word, but this instant there was a greater sense of readiness stirred into the mix and a fixation on this was is it. The fear that blew in then caught wind of the reality of two new parents. There was even a hint of anxiety brought on by the physical sensations of a woman transitioning to a mother. Sensations.
Sensations of a spontaneous abortion can be mild, moderate, or severe cramping. In fact, the anxiety was a womans body moderately contracting and forcing out a reality of motherhood, of fatherhood. Severe.
The emotional and spiritual pain was severe. I looked at God and felt he was not there. I couldnt understand and only disbelief held my hand. Not there. 
There was nothing there, is what the doctor said as she looked at my womb and thats how I felt until the moments passed just long enough for it to become mild. Enough. 
Ive had enough of wondering if Im broken 
Ive had enough of counting days
Ive had enough of try again
Ive had enough of the uncertainty of Gods denial 
Ive had enough of attempting to understand the workings of conception
Ive had enough of the unreassuring words itll happen when its supposed to happen. 
I know this, like I know all things work together for good, and God wont give you more than you can handle, and it could take up to a year. I know, like I know Im ok. I am ok.
Just when I had reached the road of I am ok, I looked down and saw spots of brown that 3 days later made me buckle again, and let me know, Im not. Im not. 
Im not pregnant, anymore, because it has not been enough yet, and the sensation that I felt, although, not severe, is time being spontaneously aborted again.


----------



## nervouspains

Missing You

Missing you in my belly, where you should be, but because of the decision I made, you are no longer there you see.
Because you were ill you had to go, my little princess that il never know.
Oh how I wish that you were ok, id hold you and kiss you until you fell asleep, why did you have to be made so weak?
Il never forget you, Angel of mine, maybe my pain will ease in time.
But for now its still here and not going nowhere.
I wish I had known you for just a day, to have held you before you went away.
I will miss your childhood - it would have been fun! And I miss the girl you would have become.
I'm going to miss a lifetime of memories. I've got only dreams of how it would be and wishes that you were still here with me.
I will spend my whole life thinking of you; loving you so much and missing you too!
Being your mummy has brought me such pain, but you were worth it - I'd do it again.


----------



## pinkdaisies

Through a pocket in the darkness, I see you, there, 
silently glowing with the glare of a miracle,
beautifully divine, an unwritten piece of us, 
the deliberate fate of love.

Though, in a blink you are gone, 
and I never do touch your face,
or feel your heart beat with mine,
as your placed on my chest for that first embrace.

Silent tears stream softly from me, 
in a room on my own, where no-one can see,
for this time is mine to share with you, 
in a world of our own that's unspoilt and new.

night night little one, sleep soundly for me, 
in the feather clasped hand of heaven,
You will never know how much you were loved, 
but I would show you,
If only I could.


https://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/d/m/dmm104/BABYX/artT3.jpg


----------



## hypervikki

*Amelia-Rose or Luka-James?*
Amelia - Rose or Luka - James
Why did I have to say goodbye
Though I never said hello
Never got to dress you
In either pink or blue.

I hope your sat in heaven
And Gods there by your side
I wanted you so badly
But Ive had to let you go
I think of you everyday.

You are my perfect angel
Your always in my dreams
I never got to see you
But it broke my heart
To let you go.

The pain and confusion
I feel deep inside
I cannot explain
Im unable to describe
Love is all I get to keep.

You will never be forgotten
Youre always in my heart
I never got to hold you tight
To see you cry or hear you laugh
I hope that time will heal

Amelia - Rose or Luka - James
Why did I have to say goodbye
Though I never said hello
Never got to dress you
In either pink or blue.


----------



## RSbabe

My OH found this on the internet and printed for his best mate when his wife had a misscarriage to help him express his feelings:

*A Father's Grief *

It must be very difficult 
To be a man in grief, 
Since "men don't cry" 
and "men are strong" 
No tears can bring relief. 
It must be very difficult 
To stand up to the test, 
And field the calls and visitors 
So she can get some rest. 
They always ask if she's all right 
And what she's going through. 
But seldom take his hand and ask, 
"My friend, but how are you?" 
He hears her crying in the night
And thinks his heart will break. 
He dries her tears and comforts her, 
But "stays strong" for her sake. 
It must be very difficult 
To start each day anew. 
And try to be so very brave- 
He lost his baby too

He was thankful to the person that wrote this as it was a great comfort to him and his wife and they are now ttc.


----------



## Lullaby2010

I wrote this one after my 3rd miscarraige over a year and a half ago.

STAR

I lay here and think about you
Wonder where you are
Floating here around my head?
Or turned into a little star?
I miss you though we never met
And I never heard you cry
Your heart never had the chance to beat
And I'll always wonder why
Your tiny clothes are in your room
You'll never try them on
For by the time they had arrived
We were already told you'd gone
Some say it just wasn't meant to be
That one day the time will be right
I don't believe that anymore
Alone in the dark at night


----------



## RSbabe

I have written my first poem for my first mc back in 2008.I don't know why it took me a 12 month to do it,but i feel so much better too.

*Today is the day*

Today is the day i lost my angel
Today is the day i will always cry
Today is the day i will never forget
As its the day mummy and daddy had to say goodbye

Lost my first on 28/09/2008 at 12+6


----------



## nervouspains

I found a peom with these simular words, tehn I changed some of them around so they were approriate for me.
I wrote this about 4-6 weeks after having to say good bye to my much wanted baby girl, Angel :cry: :cry:

I cant read it again as it will set me off :cry:
I have just read the first few lines and am already in tears.

Missing You


Missing you in my belly, where you should be, but because of the decision I made, you are no longer there you see.
Because you were ill you had to go, my little princess that I will never know.
Oh how I wish that you were ok, id hold you and kiss you until you fell asleep, why did you have to be made so weak.
Il never forget you, Angel of mine, maybe my pain will ease in time.
But for now its still here and not going nowhere.
I wish I had known you for just a day, to have held you before you went away.
I will miss your childhood - it would have been fun, and Ill miss the girl you would have become.
I'm going to miss a lifetime of memories. I've got only dreams of how it would be and wishes that you were still here with me.
I will spend my whole life thinking of you; loving you so much and missing you too!
Being your mummy has brought me such pain, but you were worth it - I'd do it again.​


----------



## coccyx

Not written by me but gave me some comfort.
Death is not the extinguishing of the light, but the blowing out of the candle because the dawn has come.


----------



## marmitezed

I had a miscarriage on the 21st October. I have good days and bad days and tonight I havent stopped crying, so i wrote this poem from the heart.

My Brightest Star​
I am trying so hard
to just let you go
I constantly wonder
and I will never know

My mind of perplexity and confusion
my body with an empty place
that you're supposed to be filling
I am lost, empty, lonely, purposeless
Naturally I was prepared for a role
and I'm still ready and willing

There is just a big gaping hole
and I dont know what to do
Although we were one for a minimal time
my heart burns with love for you

First thing in the morning
Last thing at night
When I'm in my darkest space
theres nothing that can ever prepare 
for the intense pain that consumes me
whilst I'm residing there

I know I really need to let you go now
I cant even explain to the ones I love the most
just how much there is pain and despair
I worry my sanity sometimes fails me
and my strength and pain threshold thread bare

It was inevitable you were to be special 
Created with so much passion and true love
I appreciate your light just shone too brightly
and you took your place
Amongst the brightest stars up above

Our time together I'm transforming
from negative to positive 
in your memory
Now I need to release you 
and set your essence free

I felt you, you touched my heart
A blessing I hold so dear
Now I overflow with so much love
To share with the ones I cherish down here

Sweet Dreams
Shine Brightly 
I love you 
My Brightest Star


----------



## sophiee

_* .
i lost my beautifull baby in july 2009, i found this site and saw all the beautifulll poems about miscarriage's and loss of babies so i signed up for it. its been quite a rough time for me as i am only young. but just wanted to write a little sometink for my beautifull angel!</3...

mommy and daddy never got to hold you 
mommy and daddy never got to touch you.
mommy and daddy never got to feed you
mommy and dadyy never got to hear you breathin.
we never even got to see you beautifull little face and her you cry,your touch just everytink. . 

R.i.P ANGEL.!

its hard for me to let you go, but i have to except you have gone now.their is not one day me & daddy dont tink about you angel. i realised that your were too special to be here. so god took you away and put you in heaven :'( xx

SLEEP TIGHT PRINCESS.!  x
lovee you alwayz 
FOREVER IN OUR HEARTS.
MOMMY & DADDY. XXXX

you are missed lots & will remain in our hearts forever. !  xxxxxxxxxx *_


----------



## Angel's Mummy

These poems are all beautiful, I am only young but have experienced the same grief. I lost my little angel at only 3 months. I miss him everyday!!

Here is a poem I wrote for him,

*Wonder Child*

I wonder if your eyes would have been blue or green,
I wonder if you, like me, would have hurt by things that youd seen.
I wonder what youd have sounded like,
How it feels to hear your baby cry,
Or how it feels when you cant answer,
Your child as they ask why?
I wonder how your hair would have grown,
Long, curly, straight or short
How it would feel to hold you in my arms,
And teach you the things Id been taught.
I wonder if youd enjoy reading,
Or running in the sun,
I wonder if youd be happy in your life,
If youd be able to have fun.
I wonder if youd have done well at school,
Been my little bright star,
How it feels to see your child achieve,
And watch them go far.
I wonder if Id have been able to protect you,
Keep you safe from harm
I wonder if Id be strong enough,
To keep you safe in my arms.
Now thats all Ill ever be able to do,
Sit and wonder about you,
Ill never meet you,
Youll never be.
But Ill still miss you dearly.
I love you so much,
Though it cant be explained,
How you can love someone you have never met,
But I felt you grow,
And I heard your heartbeat.
Ill never forget the way that made me feel,
The way my heart would melt.
I felt a love for you,
I never thought I could feel,
So please understand,
My love for you is real.
- and I dont have to wonder
I know you would have been perfect.

22/07/09


----------



## Angel's Mummy

I wrote this on what would have been the due date of my baby James Brendan

*This Should Be The Happiest Day Of My Life*

This should be the happiest day of my life
The day I get to hold you in my arms
I want the chance to tell you everything&#8217;s ok
That I&#8217;ll protect you from harm

I want to look into your eyes
And feel a love so deep
Hold you close to me
Lulling you to sleep

I want you to cry for me
Want to meet your every need
For you I&#8217;d do anything
I&#8217;d lie down and bleed

I would have given my life
For you to walk this earth
I would have done anything
So I could give birth

To a child so full of potential
So innocent and pure
I wanted so much to feel a love
I&#8217;ve never felt before

So natural and unblemished
But that will never be,
Because my beautiful baby,
I never got to see.


----------



## awd

Hello. My name is April. I am 19 years old and I have heard so many times that it wasn't meant for you to have a baby. I had a miscarriage January 6th the day before I found out if I was having a boy or girl. I chose to loose my baby naturally without the surgery because it sounded like the safe thing to do and I was in no right mind to make a decision like that. I plead with everyone to choose the surgery. I lost my baby in my bathroom by myself. It was the hardest time of my life and I will never forget the love that I had and still have for my baby. The night I was told I lost my baby I was laying in the hospital bed and finally fell asleep when I had a dream. I was laying in my bed holding my beautiful baby, like every dream I had leading up to this event. This one was different though. He was completely dressed in blue. He reached up and rubbed my face and smiled, then disappeared out of my arms. I think it was his way of letting me know that he was in heaven and was fine. It doesn't get easier. It gets harder every day. I can't write anymore to relieve the pain but I have found that these poems help me a lot. I guess knowing that someone else is going through the same pain. I thank everyone of you for what you have shared with us all and you are all very strong women. Hopefully one day soon I will be able to share my writing with you also. 

God Bless. 
April


----------



## awd

TashaAndBump said:


> I didn't write this. I don't know who did :( So many people across the internet have stolen this and tried to pass it off as their own, and that is so sad... but I hope that wherever it is posted, it may bring some comfort to those who are going through this. I know it did to me x
> 
> _I thought of you and closed my eyes, and prayed to God today; I asked what makes a mother and I know I heard him say....
> 
> God: A mother has a baby, this we know is true.
> 
> Me: But God, can you be a mother, when your baby's not with you?
> 
> God: Yes you can.
> 
> (He replied with confidence in his voice)
> 
> God: I give many women babies - when they leave is not their choice. Some I send for a lifetime, and others for a day, And some I send to feel your womb but there's no need to stay.
> 
> Me: I just don't understand this, God. I want my baby here.
> 
> (He took a breath and cleared his throat, and then, I saw a tear.)
> 
> God:I wish I could show you what your child is doing today. If you could see your child smile with other children and say,
> 
> "We go to earth to learn our lessons of love and life and fear. My mummy loved me oh so much, I got to come straight here... I feel so lucky to have a mum, who had so much love for me; I learned my lessons very quickly - my mummy set me free. I miss my mummy oh so much, but I visit her each day. When she goes to sleep, on her pillow is where I lay. I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, and whisper in her ear, 'Mummy, don't be sad today, I'm your baby and I'm here.'"
> 
> God: So, you see, my dear sweet one, your child is okay - your baby is here in my home and this is where she'll stay. She'll wait for you with me, until your lesson is through - And on that day that you come home, she'll be at the gates for you.
> 
> So, now you see what makes a mother; it's the feeling in your heart. It's the love you had so much of, right from the very start.​_

I love this poem. I cry everytime I read it but it is helping me get through the days.


----------



## awd

So this morning at 5 am I awoke from a dead sleep with all of these words in my head. Before I knew it, they were down on paper. So i am sharing. Hopefully this poem will help someone like all the beautiful poems on here have helped me. 


Never Mine to Keep

I borrowed you from God for a short while. 
You were never mine to keep.
In my womb you grew,
my love for you is unconditionally deep.
How I dreamed of your arrival,
caressing your angelic skin,
protecting you from this cruel world,
Oh, how much I love you, I hope you knew then.
I am now left with an empty womb,
many pained tears for you I loose.
I will never hold your hand,
tuck you into sleep at night,
feel my world full up of happiness from your laughter,
I know you fought with all your might.
Run along now, Its your time to be free,
Mommy will be okay.
Save a place for me.
I borrowed you from God for a very short while.
You are now my beautiful guardian angel,
You were never mine to keep.


----------



## aviolet

awd said:


> So this morning at 5 am I awoke from a dead sleep with all of these words in my head. Before I knew it, they were down on paper. So i am sharing. Hopefully this poem will help someone like all the beautiful poems on here have helped me.
> 
> 
> Never Mine to Keep
> 
> I borrowed you from God for a short while.
> You were never mine to keep.
> In my womb you grew,
> my love for you is unconditionally deep.
> How I dreamed of your arrival,
> caressing your angelic skin,
> protecting you from this cruel world,
> Oh, how much I love you, I hope you knew then.
> I am now left with an empty womb,
> many pained tears for you I loose.
> I will never hold your hand,
> tuck you into sleep at night,
> feel my world full up of happiness from your laughter,
> I know you fought with all your might.
> Run along now, Its your time to be free,
> Mommy will be okay.
> Save a place for me.
> I borrowed you from God for a very short while.
> You are now my beautiful guardian angel,
> You were never mine to keep.

gorgeous poem, touched my heart :hugs:


----------



## Beanbabe

Im sure some of you know this song but thot I would post it for those who dont. its called "precious child" and its totally beautiful. It was wrote for her nephew who died at 21 but it rings true for all. You can download it for free at this address

https://www.karentaylorgood.com/free_mp3_downloads.html

Im currently trying to get a collection of songs onto cd so I can have my special songs for Matthew. This is defo going to be on it.

Hope you like it


----------



## sophiee

*its been nearly 8 months now since i lost myn and my mans baby, :'( its killin me more and more each day but i supose now i have to accpet she's gone . but not one day goes by that we dont think about her. she would of been beautiful.x i didnt deserve a miscarriage but things happen for a reason. 

love you alwayz babygirl mommy and daddy xx
r.i.p sleep tight angel . loveyouu loads xxxx*


----------



## mummyto3

Dont let them say I wasnt born,
That something stopped my heart
I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
Ive loved you from the start.

Although my body you cant hold
It doesnt mean Im gone
This world was worthy, not of me
God chose that I move on.

I know the pain that drowns your soul,
What you are forced to face
You have my word, Ill fill your arms,
Someday we will embrace.

Youll hear that it was meant to be,
God doesnt make mistakes
But that wont soften your worst blow,
Or make your heart not ache.

Im watching over all you do,
Another child youll bear
Believe me when I say to you,
That I am always there.

There will come a time, I promise you,
When you will hold my hand,
Stroke my face and kiss my lips
And then youll understand.

Although Ive never breathed your air,
Or gazed into your eyes
That doesnt mean I never was,
An Angel never dies


----------



## padbrat

mummytotwo said:


> Dont let them say I wasnt born,
> That something stopped my heart
> I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
> Ive loved you from the start.
> 
> Although my body you cant hold
> It doesnt mean Im gone
> This world was worthy, not of me
> God chose that I move on.
> 
> I know the pain that drowns your soul,
> What you are forced to face
> You have my word, Ill fill your arms,
> Someday we will embrace.
> 
> Youll hear that it was meant to be,
> God doesnt make mistakes
> But that wont soften your worst blow,
> Or make your heart not ache.
> 
> Im watching over all you do,
> Another child youll bear
> Believe me when I say to you,
> That I am always there.
> 
> There will come a time, I promise you,
> When you will hold my hand,
> Stroke my face and kiss my lips
> And then youll understand.
> 
> Although Ive never breathed your air,
> Or gazed into your eyes
> That doesnt mean I never was,
> An Angel never dies

This is beautiful.. am in tears now ... just love it xx :hugs:


----------



## awd

June 24th is my due date and it is sneaking up on me quick. I thought that it was all better and that I could handle it now but then the night mares started back up. 

The night I lost him, I had a dream that I heard a baby crying. I got out of bed and walked to the bassinet to find my beautiful little boy laying there. I grabbed him up and laid him in bed with me and he just stared at me with his big blue eyes then softly reached up and rubbed my face and vanished. 

Last night, I had another dream that I was giving birth to him. Bringing him home and doing all of the mommy things that I want to be able to do so badly. 

These past days have been really bad and I am just trying to block it all out but I can't. I just want to hide in bed and never come out. I am so scared of my due date finally getting here. It is 2 weeks away now and I don't know if I can do this. If I can handle it. 

This is really just me getting stuff off of my chest because I don't have anyone to talk to in my life.


----------



## Terri1980

ANGEL BABY 

You were born in heaven 
An angel from the start
I never got to hold you
Or hear your beating heart

I didnt see your picture
Or know you by your name 
Ill never feel your movement 
Ill never feel the same 

You left without much warning
Already earned your wings 
You were too good for this world 
And all the sorrow it brings 

I didnt get to see you grow
Inside my pregnant tummy
I never heard your crying sounds 
Or a voice to call me mommy 

You never got to feel my touch
Or see your daddys smile
We wanted you to be ours, so badly 
Even before we walked the aisle 

I will love you now forever
Until my last days come 
When I will rush to you in heaven
So that I can be your mom 

- Mommy


----------



## whisper91

This is my poem I wrote for my little one passed earlier this week at 12 weeks.


When the rain fell, flowers bloom, the sun warmed the earth. 
The burning love that conceived you. 
A surge of emotions filled my body. 
A new life begun. 
Growing so fast inside me. 
Creating a bond that will never break. 
Memories that will last forever. 
My love for you no one could take. 
Wings instead of footprints 
You were a beautiful baby to beautiful for this earth. 
You had hair of snow ,your fathers nose,your mothers eyes, an a smile that lights up heaven. 
You were a speacial baby because you are our angel. 
Taken so soon 
You live today through me an your father 
Your always here held in my heart, the brightest star in the sky, the wind that tickles my nose. 
Not a day goes buy that I dont think of you. 
I still talk to you when no one can hear. 
I cry when no one can see. 
I still hold onto you while your slipping away. 
Trying to stay strong missing you everyday. 
I love you baby. 
Loved you yesterday 
Love you still 
Always had 
An I ALWAYS will. 
The day you slipped away I will forever be changed I miss you so much. 
Loss but not forgotten Rip Angel your in a better place sleeping on clouds where you have wings an can fly high. 



And this was my goodbye letter



I never liked saying goodbye but saying goodbye before saying hello has to be the hardest.Baby Angel Ryder I loved you before you were conceived an I wanted you all my life though we never saw eye to eyeI will always love an miss you an you were such a beautiful baby with the Corbin nose.I was always proud to be your mother how I showed my belly off as you grew inside me.Everytime I saw a small child I would put my hands on my belly an think of how white of hair you would have.I wont forget those late night talks when daddy was at work an feeling your flutters.Everytime I look at your dad I see you .Even though I never heard your heart beat I feel you in mine.I wipe my tears on the ducky outfit your nana bought you that you never got the hance to wear.We all love you an were so excited to meet you.Mommy an daddy love an miss you so much an we hope someday soon we will be blessed again.Rip my sweet sleeping baby my Angel Ryder even though I never held you I hold you in my dreams an my heart.My life will forever be changed.


----------



## kat731

As I sat there and waited it seemed like forever,
Could this be real? We've just begun our married life together.
Our wedding day was crazy and full of rain,
It was good luck they said and luck was on our way.
I was nervous in that bathroom waiting to see,
How did he know what was already growing inside of me?
The love of my life knew me so well,
And so I waited and in three minutes I would be able to tell.
So there it was, not one line but two,
We were going to bring in this new life so little and new!
The twinkle in his eyes drove me crazy,
We were newlyweds expecting our first baby!
Weeks went by and we made plans for our future,
We were so excited for this baby to nurture.
Then one day things didn't go right,
I was scared, sad, and didn't want to give ip without a fight.
All of a sudden our hearts were torn and it just couldn't be,
Our hearts, our joy, our baby was just a dream.
To me it was real and I can't wait to be there again,
For our lives to grow and our family to begin.

~for Angel May& Angel July


----------



## Lexylex

It was my job to keep you safe and warm, to give you your little home, 
Im just so sorry you had to leave, my pot belly, alone and empty to grieve. 
They said that its common and wasnt meant to be, but you my precious will always be part of me. You taught me what I was meant to be, and wherever you are, your mum I will always be.


----------



## jay040911

Freya~Rose

You are my angel
and you look
down upon me.

I long to have
you laying in
my arms.

To feel your warmth
to hear your voice
to smell your smell.

But alas your not here
God
choose to take
you away from me
and kept you
for himself.

I know your up there
in heaven.

Playing with all the other
angels,
smiling down upon me
knowing that I your
mummy loves you.

So much that
her heart is breaking
without you.

I never knew you
never saw you
but that doesnt
change the fact
that your my
Baby!!

One thought keeps
me going everynight,
while i sleep
you come down and
sit a while upon my pillow
and whisper

" mummy i love you
its ok, i'm happy!
you will be fine,
i am still here with
you really "

Your that flutter
in the wind
everynight that
wakes me up!

to which you reply in
a whisper

" that's me kissing
you goodbye
til tomorrow night
goodnight mummy
sleep tight "


----------



## Kat541

TashaAndBump said:


> I didn't write this. I don't know who did :( So many people across the internet have stolen this and tried to pass it off as their own, and that is so sad... but I hope that wherever it is posted, it may bring some comfort to those who are going through this. I know it did to me x
> 
> _I thought of you and closed my eyes, and prayed to God today; I asked what makes a mother and I know I heard him say...._​
> _God: A mother has a baby, this we know is true._​
> _Me: But God, can you be a mother, when your baby's not with you?_​
> _God: Yes you can. _​
> _(He replied with confidence in his voice)_​
> _God: I give many women babies - when they leave is not their choice. Some I send for a lifetime, and others for a day, And some I send to feel your womb but there's no need to stay._​
> _Me: I just don't understand this, God. I want my baby here._​
> _(He took a breath and cleared his throat, and then, I saw a tear.)_​
> _God:I wish I could show you what your child is doing today. If you could see your child smile with other children and say, _​
> _"We go to earth to learn our lessons of love and life and fear. My mummy loved me oh so much, I got to come straight here... I feel so lucky to have a mum, who had so much love for me; I learned my lessons very quickly - my mummy set me free. I miss my mummy oh so much, but I visit her each day. When she goes to sleep, on her pillow is where I lay. I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, and whisper in her ear, 'Mummy, don't be sad today, I'm your baby and I'm here.'"_​
> _God: So, you see, my dear sweet one, your child is okay - your baby is here in my home and this is where she'll stay. She'll wait for you with me, until your lesson is through - And on that day that you come home, she'll be at the gates for you. _​
> 
> _So, now you see what makes a mother; it's the feeling in your heart. It's the love you had so much of, right from the very start._​

 
I did some research, and can only find a Jennifer Wasik as the author. Also, I found more to the poem.

I thought of you and closed my eyes
And prayed to God today.
I asked what makes a Mother
And I know I heard him say...

A mother has a baby
This we know is true.
But, God, can you be a mother
when your baby is not with you?

Yes, you can He replied,
With confidence in His voice.
I give many women babies
When they leave is not their choice.

Some I send for a lifetime,
And others just for a day.
And some I send to feel your womb,
But there's no need to stay.

I just don't understand this God,
I want my baby here.
He took a breath and cleared His throat
And then I saw a tear.

I wish I could show you
What your child is doing today.
If you could see your child smile
With other children and say:

"We go to earth to learn our lesson
Of love and life and fear.
My mommy loved me oh so much
I got to come straight here.

I feel so lucky to have a mom
Who has so much love for me.
I learned my lessons very quickly,
My mommy set me free.

I miss my mommy Oh so much,
But I visit every day.
When she goes to sleep
On her pillow is where I lay.

I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek
And I whisper in her ear.
Mommy don't be sad today,
I'm your baby and I'm here."

So, you see my dear sweet one,
Your children are not blue.
Your babies are here in MY home,
They'll be at Heaven's gate waiting for you.

So now you see what makes a mother,
It's the feeling in your heart.
It's the love you had so much of,
Right from the very start.

Though some on earth may not realize you are a mother,
Until their time is done.
They'll be up here with Me one day,
And they'll know you were the best one!


----------



## daniellepaige

I gave birth to my daughter Lacie-Louise on my birthday 22nd march 2014, we have been messed around with the hospital funeral directors and finally got a date for the funeral today. Ive been looking through all the poems and they all touch my heart, but I just dont know what to say or chose for her special day. Lacie was 20 weeks but had other problems so she was going to be born at 36 weeks. My life was a mess before I met my partner and we sorted everything out and I fell pregnant, I couldn't believe it, as the way I found out was I was going to the doctors to get my results thinking I was finding out I couldn't have children. Giving birth to my baby girl broke my heart and everything is very hard, some days I feel that life isn't worth going on, me and my partner had broken apart and decided to break up about 6 weeks before I lost her, seeing all the brave women on here that had it through and are being so so so strong is really heart warming. 

Your babies would be so proud of you, xxxx


----------

